# G'zOne



## ccstud (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a G'zOne phone i i dont want to pay 3 bucks per ringtone. Does anyone know how to get ringtones for this phone. Any sounds i receive from pix messages i CANNOT use as ringtones so that puts all the ways i know how to out. Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## ccstud (Mar 16, 2007)

wow after much searching the product by datapilot is the only know thing that will work for this phone. Datapilot supports almost every phone so check it out if nothing else is working for you


----------

